# Female Vegan Newbie



## G Kaur (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey, new to this forum!
Just reached my desired weight and now I'm ready to cut.
Was doing a lot of research and this forum really helped. =)
From LDN but currently in the NE England.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey, welcome to the forum. I'm vegetarian myself but i'm looking to go vegan before the end of the year.

As per other walks of life, there's a bit of resistance & fun-poking at vegans here but don't pay any attention to any of it.

Any questions, post up in the relevant forum (dietm, training, supplementation etc.) and you're sure to get some good answers & advice.


----------



## G Kaur (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey, 
I've been vegetarian my whole life, been vegan not long ago. Its worth the swap.
I think its poked at most places loll but thank you for the heads up =)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice to meat you.


----------



## DrDarkside (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## G Kaur (Aug 22, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Nice to meat you.


 LOL!!!!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

2nd word typed on forum is vegan.... 

Just mucking around. Welcome to the forum. :thumb


----------



## G Kaur (Aug 22, 2016)

richardrahl said:


> 2nd word typed on forum is vegan....
> 
> Just mucking around. Welcome to the forum. :thumb
> 
> View attachment 134555


 Lol thank you!!


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Vegan too. Shame I'm not also a woman, I'd love to have REAL boobs to play with all the time. :lol:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome. I am shocked that you haven't gotten the standard "post up some pics" line that all the females are usually greeted with 

As you can see from today's sample, there are lots of good posts on here.....you'll just have to start your own "how do you like your veggies" and "sex or salad" ones 

View attachment 134563


----------



## G Kaur (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you. And lol I can live with that =)

Ooo sounds good. I'll have to think of something interesting. =p


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

G Kaur said:


> Thank you. And lol I can live with that =)
> 
> Ooo sounds good. I'll have to think of something interesting. =p


 Where do you live in NE?

@SarahPianalass and I are from Stockton / middlesbrough

she loves the sausage though


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> Where do you live in NE?
> 
> @SarahPianalass and I are from Stockton / middlesbrough
> 
> *she loves the sausage though*


 It's steriotyping to assume she's a lesbian just because she's vegan you know......


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm just talking good old bangers mate


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> I'm just talking good old bangers mate


 Bratwurst?


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Bratwurst?


 Venison - leaner


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> Venison - leaner


 I prefer saucisson sec, I guess we all have our preferences though.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I prefer saucisson sec, I guess we all have our preferences though.


 A sausage enthusiast I see


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> A sausage enthusiast I see


 I prefer the term connoisseur.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

superpube said:


> A sausage enthusiast I see


 he is a fu**ing mincer if i ever saw one ;-)


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I prefer the term connoisseur.


 Thoughts on the saucisson sec @Yes?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> he is a fu**ing mincer if i ever saw one ;-)


 Only for you big boy.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

RobPianaLad said:


> I'm just talking good old bangers mate


 It's rude to assume she's old or a banger too


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

superpube said:


> Thoughts on the saucisson sec @Yes?


 According to Google, it is a very thick French sausage.

Sounds perfect tbh


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome. Enjoy the forum. Try to ignore the bullshit.

You may be asked to post picture of yourself to prove your female and to see how good looking you are. You don't have to or need to. You're just feeding the idiots on here.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Welcome. Enjoy the forum. Try to ignore the bullshit.
> 
> You may be asked to post picture of yourself to prove your female and to see how good looking you are. You don't have to or need to. You're just feeding the idiots on here.


 Agree

don't post any pics, just PM to me for safety and tailored feedback


----------

